
What Can You Learn from the 4-Hour Workweek? - aditya
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/01/10/what-can-you-learn-from-the-4-hour-workweek/?awesm=grp.vc_BLr&utm_medium=grp.vc-twitter&utm_source=direct-grp.vc&utm_content=sociable-wordpress
======
bkbleikamp
The "deferred life plan" is one of the items I enjoyed thinking about in the
book as well.

Also, I think people get really hung up on the title of "The Four Hour Work
Week." Tim has explained before that he chose that title after running AdSense
tests to see which possible titles people were interested in. The original
title was "Selling Drugs for Fun and Profit" (a phrase he actually uses early
in the book) because he ran a nutritional supplement company. I think the
story is a retailer balked at the title, so he ran his test, and picked the
winner.

Anyway, people seem to get hung up on that aspect of the book, but it's really
about much more than that.

